# Danny's Customs



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Im making this topic for one of my club members, ''Danny The Masta'' :biggrin: He does custom paint and body out of his garage on Longisland, NY So if anybody in NY needs paint hit him up :biggrin: uffin:









[/IMG]


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

where's the pics homie !! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

here's some I have, you can check out page 4 in my Lincoln build topic for that paint job :biggrin:  









[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

well they look good, but it looks like danny the masta needs to masta the art of buffing


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Sep 24 2009, 10:35 PM~15181083
> *well they look good, but it looks like danny the masta needs to masta the art of buffing
> *


lol


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, yo were are the damn pics? Oh yea I forgot, No Speakie English :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Danny cant post pics cause hes too busy dooing this :0 









[/IMG]


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Befor








[/IMG]

After (not wet sanded,cut/buf)








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

76 monte








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Want your old beat up, smashed on chinas to look like new? No problem for Dannys Customs :biggrin: LOL









[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 5 2009, 04:49 PM~15275395
> *Want your old beat up, smashed on chinas to look like new? No problem for Dannys Customs :biggrin:  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhhh...I think the MASTA forgot to bend those chinas back into place? Why paint em' when they are bent? You can get a new full set for $330 plus shipping.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Project g-body vert :0 uffin: 









[/IMG]


some old pics








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 5 2009, 07:55 PM~15275452
> *Uhhhh...I think the MASTA forgot to bend those chinas back into place?  Why paint em' when they are bent?  You can get a new full set for $330 plus shipping.
> *




just needed it for one show, lol


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

shit.... that fleetwood is looking good, i remember it when it was green..looking good homie :biggrin:


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice Nice


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 5 2009, 05:55 PM~15275452
> *Uhhhh...I think the MASTA forgot to bend those chinas back into place?  Why paint em' when they are bent?  You can get a new full set for $330 plus shipping.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

holy shit he posted up a damn pic :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny guerrero_@Oct 11 2009, 06:34 PM~15326877
> *
> *


micheal j fox himself taped these patterns


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Oct 12 2009, 07:04 PM~15335981
> *micheal j fox himself taped these patterns
> *


i think it was Stevie Wonder or Ray Charles :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflamo:
yall are fucked up


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rusty Shackleford_@Oct 13 2009, 03:56 PM~15345643
> *i think it was Stevie Wonder or Ray Charles  :biggrin:
> *


he sprayed the lines ol mikey laid em :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

that monte was his first time layin patterns, hes gettin way better and I'll be posten pics of my lincoln's new paint next month


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 13 2009, 06:08 PM~15346986
> *that monte was his first time layin patterns, hes gettin way better and I'll be posten pics of my lincoln's new paint next month
> *


the base looks really good but the patterns look ike shit but everybody starts somewhere good thing he gots people who will let him lay patterns looks like he needs a detail gun though easier to control and need to stay way from the white patterns till he gets better try to use colors with less contrast


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

sprayin a test panel and messin around with some stencils :biggrin: 








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

this is the new project, gonna paint it a lime green, baged n body droped on 22s :biggrin:  









[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 13 2009, 08:08 PM~15346986
> *that monte was his first time layin patterns, hes gettin way better and I'll be posten pics of my lincoln's new paint next month
> *


REAL TALK, Danny has gotten way better in a short period of time. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for my man Danny! Cats are sleeping, but Danny is gonna make history one of these days!


----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)

my new project  :wow:


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

bump up for real homie danny really workz his ass off and he puttin in work

DANNYS CUSTOMS 4 LYFE 

old pics of my 60 bel air danny painted
































diggin threw the crates for these pics


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny guerrero_@Oct 11 2009, 06:34 PM~15326877
> *
> *


job looks good but they r right those patterns dont match at all :uh:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Drinkin too much joose


----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

bump for the vice prez lincoln commin out sickk


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Aug 13 2010, 07:51 PM~18304825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Stick to this... this shit came out badass!!


----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 17 2010, 03:08 AM~18330294
> *keep it real...his work is GARBAGE!!! I ain't seen anything that is even close to clean. Sorry...but it is what it is!
> *


 :0 lol


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 17 2010, 05:08 AM~18330294
> *keep it real...his work is GARBAGE!!! I ain't seen anything that is even close to clean. Sorry...but it is what it is!
> *



you got pics of your first paint jobs wit patterns?


----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)

nice red regal....made by danny the master


----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)

:biggrin: wha up homies DANNY G


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny guerrero_@Sep 1 2010, 03:48 PM~18463323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for being CUSTOM should atleast pull off all the emblems and handles :biggrin: 
as far as the patterns gotta start somewhere, thats NY'S best?


----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

Give him a break. That is the way we all start. Keep on spraying .


----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)

​


----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

danny guerrero said:


>


. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)

my new project 63 impala :thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## lafamilia66 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Danny any recent pics?


----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)

my homeboy


----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)

you


----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)

:twak::twak::machinegun:


----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

uffin::420:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

danny guerrero said:


> View attachment 587671


that blue is bangin


----------

